# To be planning on going



## 盲人瞎馬

Haluaisin tietää miten sanotaan "to plan on/to going" suomeksi, olisiko se "aikoa menemään" vai mitä?
Voidaanko sanoa tavalla kirjoitin edellä? Tahdon vain tietää jos ymmärsin verbit kirjoitetut -mään/maan kanssa.

(Let me know if something sounded wrong in the text above)


----------



## Hakro

Vitalore said:


> Haluaisin tietää miten sanotaan "to plan on/to going" suomeksi, olisiko se "aikoa menemään" vai mitä?
> Voidaanko sanoa sillä tavalla kuin kirjoitin edellä? Tahdon vain tietää jos ymmärsinkö oikein verbit joiden kanssa käytetään muotoja -mään/maan.
> 
> (Let me know if something sounded wrong in the text above)


to plan on/to going = aikoa mennä
- Aion mennä huomenna Helsinkiin.
to start / get on going = lähteä menemään
- Lähden menemään aikaisin aamulla.

Even native Finns have problems to decide when to say "mennä" and when "menemään". You can hear and read a lot of mistakes when people say "to start doing". The correct forms are:
- alkaa tehdä
- ryhtyä tekemään
There's a similar problem with "to can do, to be able to do". The correct forms are:
- voida tehdä
- pystyä tekemään

In some cases there are two possibilities with a difference:
- Ehdin tehdä = I have time to have something done
- Ehdin tekemään = I have time to start to do something

This is a complicated question. I hope that my answer helps a little.


----------



## sakvaka

Yes. Another alternative for the starting verbs would be _aloittaa tekeminen_. All too often do people say and write aloittaa tekemään.

But:
_Lähden menemään_? Wouldn't you express it as _lähden liikkeelle_?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I don't know very much about the niceties of Finnish grammar but I do know that _to plan to go*ing*_ is incorrect English.


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> Yes. Another alternative for the starting verbs would be _aloittaa tekeminen_. All too often do people say and write aloittaa tekemään.
> 
> But:
> _Lähden menemään_? Wouldn't you express it as _lähden liikkeelle_?


Of course I would say _lähden liikkeelle_ but Vitalore asked about verbs with -maan/-mään ending, so I tried to give an answer to his/her question.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I don't know very much about the niceties of Finnish grammar but I do know that _to plan to go*ing*_ is incorrect English.


It's not very relevant. We all make mistakes in foreign languages.


----------

